# Cancellation rate issues



## Coopey (May 13, 2017)

K so I've literally cancelled one trip this week out of like 40 ubereats orders, and my cancellation rate is stuck on 10% which makes no sense. And Uber support is the worst. Anyone else have this issue?


----------



## islanders88 (May 7, 2017)

Coopey said:


> K so I've literally cancelled one trip this week out of like 40 ubereats orders, and my cancellation rate is stuck on 10% which makes no sense. And Uber support is the worst. Anyone else have this issue?


doesnt matter...my cancellation rates sometimes hover over 40% if i cancel 2 or 3 on the same day. It usually resets after completing more trips and completely comes off after 24 hours if i have no other cancellations.


----------



## babsd421 (May 28, 2017)

Today, got request, arrived to pick up order, restaurant said customer cancelled order. UberEATS dinged me for the cancellation. I have tried to find the answer in the app. I am unable to find the question of what happens when customer cancels the order. I called CS, he agreed with me and that was it. He couldn't give me an answer on why this happened or give me a place to find the answer either. If someone here can direct me to what happens to your rating when customer chances. Thanks


----------



## islanders88 (May 7, 2017)

babsd421 said:


> Today, got request, arrived to pick up order, restaurant said customer cancelled order. UberEATS dinged me for the cancellation. I have tried to find the answer in the app. I am unable to find the question of what happens when customer cancels the order. I called CS, he agreed with me and that was it. He couldn't give me an answer on why this happened or give me a place to find the answer either. If someone here can direct me to what happens to your rating when customer chances. Thanks


if a customer or a restaurant cancels an order, the order should've automatically cleared from your phone. Next time, don't cancel an order in your app even if the restaurant tells you the customer cancelled. Just call Uber support from the app and ask them to cancel the order. That way you wont be dinged. For this cancellation, you cant do anything, there is no rollback. When you do more trips in the next 24-36 hours, the cancellation rate will go down.


----------



## babsd421 (May 28, 2017)

islanders88 said:


> if a customer or a restaurant cancels an order, the order should've automatically cleared from your phone. Next time, don't cancel an order in your app even if the restaurant tells you the customer cancelled. Just call Uber support from the app and ask them to cancel the order. That way you wont be dinged. For this cancellation, you cant do anything, there is no rollback. When you do more trips in the next 24-36 hours, the cancellation rate will go down.


Ok, thank you very much, tomorrow is a new day. It was a lesson learned.


----------



## Coopey (May 13, 2017)

islanders88 said:


> doesnt matter...my cancellation rates sometimes hover over 40% if i cancel 2 or 3 on the same day. It usually resets after completing more trips and completely comes off after 24 hours if i have no other cancellations.


Still incorrect, so it does matter. Cancellation rate is calculated by each week, so if I've done 40 deliverys and cancelled 1 and my rate is 10% that's incorrect.


----------



## sidemouse (Apr 2, 2017)

I believe an app glitch can make you miss a ping as well, that can result in an inadvertent cancellation.


----------



## TiaraD (Jan 27, 2017)

sidemouse said:


> I believe an app glitch can make you miss a ping as well, that can result in an inadvertent cancellation.


This happened to me at least 3 times last week.


----------

